# How to Video for Paint



## BiggMike (Jan 5, 2011)

How would you guys feel if I made videos demonstrating the proper ways to paint the clear bodies? Starting with the basics and progressing to the advanced airbrushing.

Take a look at the post I posted "Some of my paint work"

Mike


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I think it would be great. Air brush set up and air pressures would be a great place to start. I love painting, but I always find myself struggling with my airbrush.


----------



## BiggMike (Jan 5, 2011)

No problem I will start with the basic and work to the advanced.

Mike


----------

